# The Waiting SUCKS!!!



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

It's been over a month since I mailed in my application and the waiting is starting to wear on me. I didn't think it would bother me too much but I'm starting to look for it in the mail. Anyway I fired off a polite Email to the LEO incharge to see if he could give me an update. I get the feeling that these guys are gonna take the full 90 days even if it sits on their desk for 45 with a stamp on it.
Oh Bother :smt011


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah tell me about it. I called them a month ago and they said it wouldn't be much longer. Well a month passed so I called them this past Friday and they said they mailed it out three weeks ago, so either it got lost or they were lying to me. This coming Monday marks the 90th day, so I better not have to wait much longer. I had just gotten my P99c when I took the class, bought the XD about two months later, kept that for two months, and sold it a week ago. So it's been almost five months since I took the class, and still no CCDW paperwork.


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

I recently got mine in Colorado. It took about 3 weeks, a full week less than the 4 they initially told me. I was pretty suprised. I didn't actually get it until four weeks though as I was on vacation and out of the area. Our local sheriff is really pretty good with the CCW permits though, and always has been.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

In NC, they tell you "up to 90 days"... I got mine on day 91.


----------



## Hokkmike (Oct 22, 2007)

You only have o wait once. After this you will have your paper and seamless replacements!


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Mine took 78 days in Texas. They said 60 before I started the process.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

As luck would have it I just happen to live in one of the two counties on the western slope that has anti-carry friendly Sheriff's. If I lived another half mile down the highway I bet it would be in my pocket right now. :smt022

Hey Mike! Were abouts do you live in our beautiful state and ain't it grand that all this dang snow is going away.

For all you "Flatlanders"....*WATER IS A COMIN BOYS! GET EXTRA SAND BAGS CAUSE IT'S GONNA BE BIG!*


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

mine took four months in Texas,ive explained why in earlier post. i did get it though and it was worth it.


----------



## Elmer Gantry (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm on day 22 without sign in GA. I had heard three weeks, so I was expecting it yesterday or today. I didn't think the wait would bother me, either, but I've started getting impatient.


----------

